

Paypal Return Value Question (PHP) - goldcorral1

Hi,<p>How can i manipulate the code below so that the return value is sent to my thank you page (www.website.com/thankyou.php) instead of the root homepage, while keeping everything else intact.<p>&#60;input type="hidden" name="return" value="&#60;?=$cfg-&#62;wwwroot."registration-confirmed-".base64_encode(serialize(array($user-&#62;id, 1)))?&#62;"&#62;<p>Thank You
======
mtogo
Stackoverflow is that way ->

